# This chihuahua is the oldest living dog in the world.



## Robert59 (Apr 19, 2022)

TobyKeith, a 21-year-old chihuahua, is officially the oldest living dog in the world, according to the Guinness Book of World Records.

https://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2022/04/18/chihuahua-oldest-dog-living-21-years-old-meade-mxp-vpx.hln


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 19, 2022)

those dogs are excellent for stress reduction:


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 19, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> those dogs are excellent for stress reduction


And apparently good to eat:

"_In a 1520 letter, Hernan Cortés wrote that the Aztecs raised and sold the little dogs as food._"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chihuahua_(dog)#:~:text=3 Health-,History,the little dogs as food.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 19, 2022)

Well bless his heart. May he live long and prosper.


----------

